# Treating Ich with Epsom Salt?



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

This isn't for my cichlid tank but because i have gotten some good advice and the tank i am asking about used to be a cichlid tank i figured it is on the fence.

After migrating my cichlids to their new home in the 180g from their cramped 55g my wife decided to turn it into a planted tropical community. She broke the cardinal rule which is added way too many fish way too quickly and as a result we have lost a couple of the new fish within a week. It definitely appears to be ICH and we have been following the treatment guides for ICH. I have turned the heat up to 81 degrees. I can't go too much warmer due to some of the fish not liking warmer temps. I am already past some of their prefered temps; IE Denison Barbs have a top ranch of 77 degrees.

We are starting our third day of treatment. I am doing daily 40% water changes and adding salt with each of the water changes. I am using Epsom salt, not aquarium or sea salt. We haven't lost any fish since starting the treatment and one of the Rainbows that was just sitting there kind of just chilling is now active like the other rainbows. I have seen conflicting reports regarding whether Epsom salt will kill ICH or won't. I have small clown loaches in the tank right now and they seem to be doing just fine to and i have read that regular salt could stress them.

So does epsom salt work, or do i switch to real salt?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Switch to aquarium salt (not saltwater aquarium additives). Check the ICH article in the Health section of the Library if you haven't already. Tons of info.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

GTZ thanks.

I read the article and thats where we got the idea of doing the water changes and adding the salt daily. Do you think the aquarium salt will hurt the loaches....thats one of the main reason i am not using chemicals.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have any experience with treating ICH in regards to loaches, or any other fish for that matter, lol. Guess I've been lucky. The author of the ICH article does state that she has used the salt/heat method successfully with loaches.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

any thoughts on temperature requirments, how high can you exceed recommended for fish?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I always simply added table salt along with raising the temp 88 to 90 degrees.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

I am @ 86 degrees now for the tank and have moved to day 2 for the Aquarium salt. I am hesitant to go higher as the denison barbs have a max recommendation of 77 degrees.

I am doing about a 45% water change nightly and it seems to be working. My wife says she is noticing that the denison barbs have less white spots. Three out of the four clown loaches are doing well but the fourth has a lot of spots. Everyone appears to be eating so i am less worried and we haven't had any more losses. I think one of the main reason he probably is alive is that Sunday we picked up a 8 inch aerator stone and added that to the tank. Lots of aeration going on now.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I have seemed to have the best results at 88 degrees and higher. But if you are starting to see even a minor improvement then stay where you are.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

i will try and turn it up a degree more and see how they react. i know the clown loaches like it being warm but its the other fish.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Well if you have clown loaches I would definitely turn it up to 88-90 because if they get Ich it is extremely hard on them and seem to more than likely kill them.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

I only have one i am really worried about right now.

I am at 86 so i will take it up a degree and watch. if i can get it to 88 then it will be tough but we will see.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

okay i got it up to 88 degrees. All the fish appear to be okay with the new temp. All my clown loaches have a couple dots, one is really bad. The other fish appear to have all cleared up over the last couple of days. So at this point i am starting day 3 with aquarium salt and temp above 82 degrees. Were hoping to see a huge difference in the one loach in a couple days. the others seem good but need to see the spots they ahve disappear. So 11 more days of 88 degrees, water changes, and salt replacement woooo hoooo.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

We lost the sickly clown loach today. We figured he wasn't going to make it as he was skinny and had white dots all over him yesterday. He was only about 2 inches long so he was a young one. The rest of the tank looks good. The other fish a spot free except for one of the three remaining clown loaches and the number of spots he has is only like 2 or 3 and he had a lot more yesterday. So i think i am on the right path.


----------

